# DFWAPC official facebook page



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

DFWAPC now his it's official facebook page. Come visit and post on our wall.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I liked it. who made the page?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Me. Niko and Tex Gal have admin access to it to help keep it updated. Just one more avenue people can use to find out about our club.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I didn't know about this. I just got a notice that I was an admin.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I set it up last night after I figured out how to set up these pages for another project.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for setting it up Robert! We should post images of some of the best club tanks! I nominate Texgal's. Also I think Texguy had taken some good meeting photos.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I like that idea very much.


----------

